# Blue Bonnet Pens?



## barleydog (Mar 15, 2008)

Do any of you guys know anyone who makes and sells pens with Blue Bonnets cast inside them? Thinking I'd like to get one or two for the wife as a gift. Thanks for the help!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

www.turntex.com (MesquiteMan on here) used to make them.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> www.turntex.com (MesquiteMan on here) used to make them.


He should put you on commission LMAO!!


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Good luck getting them along with the cactus pens


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bluebonnet pens ????

Not exactly what you wanted...but I made a lot of these a few years ago. Ladies loved them.. Used small jeweled pins mounted on the clip...:biggrin:

I leave casting to the 'experts'...:smile:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

bill said:


> He should put you on commission LMAO!!


do YOU know anyone else that makes them?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> do YOU know anyone else that makes them?


I would guess anyone who casts COULD make them.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> do YOU know anyone else that makes them?


Oh, and I won the bet LOL My guess was you would make that post before the night was over LOL Nothing slips past you


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

I do not make pens for sale but I will have Genuine Bluebonnet pen blanks available soon. The Bluebonnets are blooming and I have picked over 40 POUNDS of Bluebonnets! Maybe you can get one of the guys here to make you a pen with one.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

WildThings said:


> Good luck getting them along with the cactus pens


Well, Bluebonnets ARE a seasonal thing, you know. And on top of that, we have had a drought last spring to where not a single Bluebonnet bloomed on my property. This year is different, though, and there will be blanks available soon.

As for cactus, I am doing the best I can. Am swamped with order for my stabilizing stuff and have not had the time it takes to clean the cactus in order to get material that is castable. That is where the time comes in and why they cost as much as they do.

I tried calling you one evening, by the way! It was right after you sent me an e-mail. Your wife said you were already sleeping. I wanted to see if you still wanted a red one. If so, call me or send me an e-mail. I have one set aside for you.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

I guess I did sound pretty strong on that response. My apologies and I will give you a buzz.


----------



## barleydog (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys! I appreciate it!


----------

